

Ask HN: Is there any crowd-sourced AI project? - Unai

I was thinking about this, and I&#x27;ve love to know if there is any project already running.<p>Of course I&#x27;m not talking about the kind of project that tries to emulate the brain, but something like a chatbot powered by the community — à la wikipedia — where users can input the &quot;inputs and answers&quot;.<p>I know there&#x27;s something called AIML, but doesn&#x27;t seem very user friendly.
======
mindcrime
I don't know of anything that does _exactly_ that, but there are certainly
various AI projects out there that crowd-source _some_ aspects, like coding if
nothing else (counting all of the various OSS AI/ML related projects).

I think something like OpenCyc gets closer to what you're looking for, or
maybe a project like OpenWIMS. Neither of those has a "chatbot" aspect though.

That said, I have recently been toying with the idea of trying to build an
"open source Watson-like" system, as a platform to learn more about natural
language understanding, and some other AI topics. If you're interested, shoot
me an email and I'll loop you in on that.

Short-term, I'm just working on re-implementing the "ArrowSmith" Literature
Based Discovery system as an intermediate learning project. That's OSS as
well, and if you'd like to take a look, have at it.
[https://github.com/fogbeam/arrowsmith](https://github.com/fogbeam/arrowsmith)

------
cjbprime
[http://www.cyc.com/platform/opencyc](http://www.cyc.com/platform/opencyc)

